# Spurgeon's Catechism



## Ivan (Jan 25, 2005)

As I have related in prior posts, I am now teaching the Men's Bible Study class at my church. I also have been gradually introducing the doctrines of grace as taught in the Reformed faith. It's slow-going, but I'm a patient man.

In our last Bible Study class, one of the men asked if we could study together, outside of the class, Spurgeon's Catechism. "Hmmm", I thougt to myself, "what an opportunity!" He is going to bring in the material next Sunday and we are going to look at it. I went to Spurgeon Archives and could only find, what was called, "A Puritan Catechism". Better yet! 

The study of the catechism will be done on our own time and we will keep each other accountable for the learning of it. I see this as a grand opportunity to bring the Reformed faith front and center at my church.

Of course...I may be sitting on a timebomb!!

To God be the Glory!


----------



## fredtgreco (Jan 25, 2005)

This is basically Westminster Shorter Catechism with Baptist modifications. Probably a result of the fact that the 1689 had no catechism.

It is excellent material for baptists.


----------



## Ivan (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fredtgreco_
> This is basically Westminster Shorter Catechism with Baptist modifications. Probably a result of the fact that the 1689 had no catechism.
> 
> It is excellent material for baptists.



Good to know. Yes, I looked at the Catechism at the Spurgeon Archive site and it looked excellent. 

Any advice, as I approach this in a church that isn't Reformed?...although I apparently have a like-minded brother in my Bible Study class! I'll see.


----------



## bond-servant (Jan 25, 2005)

Do you pastor a Baptist church? 

I too am a 'reforming Baptist 'myself, but have been active in Baptist churches for about 15 years. So, as just a congregation member, for what it's worth, I'd love to exhort you to teach truth - even when it's not what they are used to hearing. 

In the past, I've been blessed and honored when my pastor has shared what he thought was Biblical and why - even when it hasn't gone along with the Baptist statements of faith. I have enjoyed then researching the information myself. More times than not, my pastor has been 100% dead on, and I have broadened my understanding. 

I'm sure God will use you to be a blessing to this man and others in your study who are ready to hear. God bless you, and to Him be the glory!


----------



## ReformedWretch (Jan 25, 2005)

Great news Ivan! Prayers are with you.


----------



## Ianterrell (Jan 25, 2005)

Hope this works out.


----------



## Ivan (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bond-servant_
> Do you pastor a Baptist church?
> 
> I too am a 'reforming Baptist 'myself, but have been active in Baptist churches for about 15 years. So, as just a congregation member, for what it's worth, I'd love to exhort you to teach truth - even when it's not what they are used to hearing.
> ...



No, Beth, I'm not currently a pastor. I was one for about ten years and it's been about ten years since I was a pastor. To top it off, I'm now a member of the last church I pastored.

Long story...

Thank you, Beth, Adam and Ian for your prayers and kind encouragment. I've been a Southern Baptist for over 35 years and I have been reforming for almost 30 of those years. My pastor while I was in college (and still a very good friend) introduced me to the Reformed faith. I don't know why I've stuck it out, staying in the SBC, but I am a very, very patient man. Fortunately, there are Reformed Christians within the SBC, few and far between, but they are there. 

This next venture will either help this church along the way to a period of reformation or help me along my way out. There are those within my church that HATE Calvinism and, of course, I'm suspect to them. That's okay, I will serve and please God and not man.


----------



## bond-servant (Jan 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ivan_
> [<snip> That's okay, I will serve and please God and not man.


----------



## LadyFlynt (Jan 26, 2005)

You keep with it, Ivan...my fil is still SBC and has been Reformed for years (also a former pastor), yet he sticks it out and teaches sunday school for adults.


----------



## Ivan (Jan 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LadyFlynt_
> You keep with it, Ivan...my fil is still SBC and has been Reformed for years (also a former pastor), yet he sticks it out and teaches sunday school for adults.



I WILL keep at it. The churches of the SBC have been my home for so long that it is difficult to leave and there is the fellowship of good Christians that are Reformed-minded. I'm thankful for this board...for the instruction, inspiration and fellowship.


----------



## LadyFlynt (Jan 26, 2005)

In fil's case, mil as well as the rest of the family might crucify him if he left. Also why he is registered democrate but votes republican...he kept that so secret that even his only republican sister didn't know...till we spilled the beans to her in a moment of encouragement...we're the oddballs so it doesn't matter our church or registration


----------



## Ivan (Jan 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LadyFlynt_
> In fil's case, mil as well as the rest of the family might crucify him if he left. Also why he is registered democrate but votes republican...he kept that so secret that even his only republican sister didn't know...till we spilled the beans to her in a moment of encouragement...we're the oddballs so it doesn't matter our church or registration



In my young, foolish days (18 years old), I registared as a Democrat. I have seen the light and have repented of my evil ways.


----------

